# Ducato Recon gearbox price



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello all

After a 'loud bang' from the gearbox of my 2003 2.8jtd Ducato based Hymer there is a whine from all gears and it keeps jumping out of gear. I have been advised by repairers that a recon gearbox is needed but the price quoted for the box alone seems excessive. With another £180+VAT for a clutch and several £00s for labour it's looking serious.

Could it be repaired without a complete replacement?

Can anyone tell me what they might have paid for similar - or suggest somewhere in Leics that might give a keener price?

Many thanks

Seeker


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Price Wise, from a quick look on eBay, there was recently a 2004 5 Speed Box removed from a Low Mileage Camper that sold for £204.

Warranty wise, I would think that would be a case of pay your money take your chance. But it is a ball park figure for a used box.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I seem to remember something about the early 5-speed gearboxes - 5th gear problems due to lubrication issues. Try the search for that - 5th gear and fiat brings back several threads. It might just be the one gear making the noise. I also remember that it was a fairly simple replacement of the affected gear.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

When my box had trouble I found a one man band who did nothing else than repair gearboxes. Mine cost around £1000 which included a new clutch and drive shaft gaiters. This was 4 years ago so you may need to add another £500 to that now.

I would certainly get the 5th gear checked first though, cost on that job around £400. 

If you have it done have the gaiters and clutch done only adds a small amount to the overall cost of the job. They alone can come to nearly that on there own as both require a lot of work to get them out.

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A 2003 vehicle should not have the old style gearbox prone to the 5th gear failure.

You did not say who told you about needing a replacement box. Are they specialists? Have you rang around different companies for advice and quotes?

It definitely sounds like the box has to come out. See if you can get it removed as one step and then it can be looked at in detail by someone experienced.

From memory, I believe that a shift fork can break or come loose. This might give the symptoms you have. If so, it will reduce the bill substantially.

Join the Fiat forum and ask on there. www.fiatforum. co.uk (or .com). I am no good at links so just google it. :lol:

Beware of automotive con men. 8O


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.fiatforum.com/


----------

